# Paint touch up



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a 2003 Look 381. There are some spots where cable rub has removed the paint on the lugs. I had to change one of the cables to install a new stem and now the old cable rub spot is very noticable. Is there touch up paint available? If not what should I use?


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

Nailpolish works great for touchups. Or try an automotive store and ask them


----------

